# String Gauge For Drop C?



## wasep11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey i have an esp ltd ex-401, beautiful guitar 24.75" scale currently with normal D'addario 10-46, im usually in d standard all the way down to drop b barely but in some occasions. Right now im in open tuning CDCEGD and i want a little more tension on my strings i was planning on going for D'addario 11-56 or 11-52, like i said from d standard all the ay down to drop b sometimes but most of the times im in drop c, the top strings feel fine, but i wouldnt mind a little more tension for better control, the bottom three feel loose and want some more tension on them for better sound control and tighter picking, and an overall better tone. So what do you think, Thanks . By the top strings i mean the heavy strings and bottom three the lighter ones, you can get confused with that, or is probably just me lol.


----------



## L1ght (Jul 9, 2012)

On my 25.5" I use Ernie Balls "Not Even Slinkies". They're like .12-.56 I think, and they are tight as fuck. I do however switch out the 24p string with a wound .24 string because in all honesty, a pure wound steel 24 gauge string sounds fucking horribly dull. The .24 gauge wound string sounds amazing. 

But more recently, I use a regular .10-.46 set for drop c now on my 25.5, because it makes the guitar play like a fucking toy lol. The action is ridiculously low, and because of the relatively low tension, it's easy as hell to fret and tap. Just feels right for me.


----------



## KiD Cudi (Jul 9, 2012)

dunlop heavy core 11-50


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jul 9, 2012)

L1ght said:


> On my 25.5" I use Ernie Balls "Not Even Slinkies". They're like .12-.56 I think, and they are tight as fuck. I do however switch out the 24p string with a wound .24 string because in all honesty, a pure wound steel 24 gauge string sounds fucking horribly dull. The .24 gauge wound string sounds amazing.
> 
> But more recently, I use a regular .10-.46 set for drop c now on my 25.5, because it makes the guitar play like a fucking toy lol. The action is ridiculously low, and because of the relatively low tension, it's easy as hell to fret and tap. Just feels right for me.



.12 for drop C!? Whaaaaaaaaat????????

I'd say .10s with a heavy top....

I had mine in drop C using the Daddario .11 set but they were too tight for me so I shot it down to C standard.


----------



## L1ght (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep, they were tight as fuck. I don't use them any more, but I might go back to them, or I may move up a gauge for each string because 10-46 is starting to feel too loose. Just a bit tighter and it will be perfect.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jul 9, 2012)

I like high tension, I'm using 12-58 in drop c with a 70 for the low G. haha.


----------



## xeL (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm currently using a D'Addario 11-49 set with a .056" for the low C.

len 25"

D .011" PL == 14.97#
A, .014" PL == 13.61#
F, .018" PL == 14.17#
C, .028" NW == 16.25#
G,, .038" NW == 16.46#
C,, .056" NW == 15.96#
total == 91.42#


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2012)

When I used my EC-50 in Drop C, I used the D'addario EXL117 set (.11 - .56). Although the higher strings were a bit tight, it did what I wanted. 

D&#39;Addario EXL117 Medium Top/Extra-Heavy Bottom, Nickel-Wound Electric Guitar Strings | Musician&#39;s Friend

But since you're used to 10 - 46's, I think you'd probably be better off with the EL116 set.

D&#39;Addario EXL116 XL Electric Guitar Strings Medium Top/Heavy Bottom | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## DMAallday (Jul 9, 2012)

for drop C on all my guitars, I use 12-54, but replace the 54 with a 62!


----------



## arcadia fades (Jul 9, 2012)

10-52 does the trick for me on my JP6 in Drop C


----------



## bouVIP (Jul 9, 2012)

I use Not Even Slinky's (12-56) on my MH-1000 with a 25.5" scale. I like it and I don't feel that the strings are too tight though the G string (F) feel like it'll snap if I bend it up all the way...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 9, 2012)

On my 24.75" LTD EC-1000 (Set up for Drop C) I use D'addario 12-52. I find the 52 to be nice for the C but a little too loose if I drop it down to B (but it feels great if I tune to D). The 12-52 set I use has a wound G string which gives a thicker tone, which I like for playing chords etc. but some people might not like for soloing. 

I would try the D'addario 12-54 set which does not have the wound G string (because it seems that a lot of people don't like it) and the 54 will give really good tension for your C.

If you like loose treble strings then possibly go for the 11-52's (I find this to be the perfect set for my Gibson Les Paul in drop Db). Or Ernie Ball 11-54 if you want that heavy low string.

No matter what gauge you choose I HIGHLY recommend setting your guitar up in that tuning, and perhaps even looking to get a qualified tech to do this for you. If your guitar is setup for standard tuning on a 10-46 set even if you put thicker strings on your guitar will not feel right. Setting up your guitar for the tuning you are after, I find, is most important.


----------



## Thallkenbrack (Jul 9, 2012)

I used hybrid slinkies (11-54, if I remember correctly) and they were tighter than a nun's cunt, just the way I like it.
That being said, they'd be pretty good on a 24.75 scale (I had a 25.5).

Nowadays I use not even slinkies in drop A#.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 9, 2012)

I used a custom 13-70 set for Drop-A#. So for me, you'd need 11s with about a 56-60 gauge for Drop-C. The tension is PERFECT since my guitar was 24.75 too (just short of your typical 25.5)


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jul 9, 2012)

i use the d'addario light top heavy bottoms which are 10-52. it keeps the low end very tight and consistent but the higher strings can still shred for leads.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 9, 2012)

When I used to play in C, I would use a 7 string set of .11's (.11-.58) and I'd get rid of the .48

Always worked great. I also got 6 singles from Kurt Mangen and they were .11, .14, .18, .30, .40, and .60. Awesome set right there.


----------



## nic0us (Jul 11, 2012)

Mostly I run my 6-string on drop A# with 13-65 set but sometimes I make the tuning to drop C and for me it works well, tight and nice.


----------



## Rayaus (Jul 11, 2012)

On my ESP Eclipse II (24.75" scale) I use a 12-52 set and switch the 52 for a 56. I usually use this gauge for drop A# on other guitars, so I think the scale difference makes a bit difference there.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 11, 2012)

d'addario 10-56 has worked perfectly for me on anything Ive tried.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 11, 2012)

Uhm... DR Tite-Fit 10's. Perfect for drop C... 12's are insane... lol I couldn't do it. I do on occastion use Tite-Fit 11's.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jul 20, 2012)

.12's for drop is not at all unbelievable, I used to have my old jackson dinky in e standard with a set of .11's on it.
They were super tight, but the tighter the strings are, the more strength you will build up for hammer ons/bends ect. Or atleast thats how I feel about it.


----------



## potatohead (Jul 20, 2012)

len 24.75"
D .0105" PL == 13.37#
A, .014" PL == 13.34#
F, .018" Pl == 13.89#
C, .030" nw == 18.72#
G,, .042" nw == 19.68#
C,, .060" nw == 18.07#
total == 97.06#


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd go with 12-56 or 11-56. I use 10-52's on my main guitar which is 24.75'' and usually in E or Drop D. Bumping up a whole string guage should be good, but if you like a bit more tension on the higher strings 12-56 is the way to go.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 21, 2012)

potatohead said:


> len 24.75"
> D .0105" PL == 13.37#
> A, .014" PL == 13.34#
> F, .018" Pl == 13.89#
> ...


 
I'd change the .42 to a .40 and the .60 to a .62. Other then that, PERFECT!


----------

